
Kickass – Asteroid on any web page - peterburkimsher
https://kickassapp.com
======
NickBusey
If you click 'Add to your site' you are presented with a registration form.
Blurred out behind it you can see step 1 as 'Setup a payment'. There is no way
to see what this payment is without registering, but I am pretty sure that; A:
Whatever the price is, it's too high. B: Very few people are going to register
just to see a price. C: This is kind of a dick move. Post your pricing upfront
and center.

~~~
0x62
$9.99 / mo

$99 / yr

[0] [https://imgur.com/VB14WHa](https://imgur.com/VB14WHa)

------
pmarreck
Doesn't work if the page is prevented from using XSS content. Error looks
like: "(unknown) Refused to load the script
'[https://hi.kickassapp.com/kickass.js'](https://hi.kickassapp.com/kickass.js')
because it violates the following Content Security Policy directive: "script-
src _.facebook.com_.fbcdn.net _.facebook.net_.google-analytics.com
_.virtualearth.net_.google.com 127.0.0.1:* _.spotilocal.com:_ 'unsafe-inline'
'unsafe-eval' fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net fbcdn-static-b-a.akamaihd.net
*.atlassolutions.com blob: data: 'self'"."

------
blincoln
This is still my favourite example ever of a clever way to convince users to
self-XSS themselves on just about any website one can imagine. Better hope
that game's code isn't doing anything malicious behind the scenes :).

------
dahidahi1
Nice & quite similar to the Katamari hack at:
[http://kathack.com/](http://kathack.com/)

Kathack has some great music as well.

------
mescalito
For some reason it doesn't work on this page :)

EDIT: Ah, because of: Refused to load the script
'[https://hi.kickassapp.com/kickass.js'](https://hi.kickassapp.com/kickass.js')
because it violates the following Content Security Policy directive...

This actually reminds me I should start using this on my projects.

------
croon
I have a "Kill Sticky" bookmarklet that someone linked on here eons ago, that
I wish I could attribute proper credit.

This one however, is much more fun.

Cool idea/execution!

~~~
datanut
@alisdair – [https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/)

------
nerflad
That was fun :)

Seems like a fun (if not particularly effective) way to test CSS graceful
degradation too.

------
timvdalen
I remember this from what feels like a long time ago! Cool to see the new
features like high scores and ships.

------
huxflux
Will you open-source it?

------
perilunar
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1737276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1737276)
(7 years ago!)

~~~
grzm
Articles do get resubmitted from time to time. Dupe only applies if it's
following closely on the heels of another submission. In this case, 7 years is
plenty to distinguish itself as a valid submission. It's often useful to link
(without the "dupe") to the previous discussion (as you did) as there's often
useful info there. In this case, there 75 comments.

~~~
perilunar
sorry, 'dupe' was meant as a joke, hence the '!'.

------
singularity2001
"Destroy the web" better title;)

------
z3t4
perfect for sites with boring content and annoying ads.

~~~
kroltan
Why would you visit such sites? :)

~~~
Tom4hawk
To play Asteroids. Isn't it obvious?;)

